# How to flush-mount a subpanel?



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I am going to be installing a subpanel in the garage. Well, I just installed it, but I decided to flushmount it instead of surface mount to get it out of the way more.

How exactly do I do it? I assume I need to frame in a box as if I were framing a window. The panel would fit between two studs (square-d homeline), but that wouldn't give me any room tothe left or right to run wires. Also, I am concerned about running wires past the header above the panel.

One more thing, do I need anything behind the panel to prevent screws from the next room from accidentally penetrating the back of the panel? Luckily the other side of the wall is a place not likely to be screwed into, but you never know.

Just not sure the proper way to recess a panel. Any assistance would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Julius793 (Dec 13, 2011)

Exactly how you stated and you're right there will be no room on either side of the panel so all runs will have to be on top or bottom. Also you don't need anything to protect the panel


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

SO I don't need to frame it in like I would a window? And I can just stick it between two studs? I am concerned I'll run out of room to run circuits if I cover all the side access.

What about getting through the header?


----------



## Julius793 (Dec 13, 2011)

secutanudu said:


> SO I don't need to frame it in like I would a window? And I can just stick it between two studs? I am concerned I'll run out of room to run circuits if I cover all the side access.
> 
> What about getting through the header?


Oo I'm sorry I misunderstood you, yes you just stick it between 2 studs not like a window. Now in regard to the header of the wall you just drill a few holes to bring in your wire.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The opening for the panel itself does not need a header. However, if the panel is mounted under a header that is already there to support the house you would bring the cables into the correct bay through the stud on the sides and then turn down to the panel.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

But the panel is wide enough that i can't really use the side holes. What if I run out of holes on the top? Can I run more than one wire through a 1/2" or 3/4" hole in the panel?


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

secutanudu said:


> But the panel is wide enough that i can't really use the side holes. What if I run out of holes on the top? Can I run more than one wire through a 1/2" or 3/4" hole in the panel?


Check the listing on the connecters, they usually allow more than one cable.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

If you're just installing this between two existing studs, you do not need a header. Plenty of room for wires.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Do panels screw into the front of the studs? Or do I have to build out the wall between the studs to have a place to screw it to?

The reason i thought I needed a header was because I thought I would need to frame the panel into a space wider than the stud bay. This saves me some work for sure!


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The screws go into the 3 1/2" side of the studs.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Screws through the side into the stud.

Beat me by that much!!!

Are you covering the wall with sheetrock?


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

No plans to sheetrock anytime soon, but you never know.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

secutanudu said:


> No plans to sheetrock anytime soon, but you never know.


Make sure you set your panel to allow for sheetrock ...1/2" or 5/8"


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

If the panel is narrower than the stud bay you can add a false stud to the one side.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Jim Port said:


> If the panel is narrower than the stud bay you can add a false stud to the one side.


or if you need to come in from the side, you can cut 3/4" PVC pipe as a spacer and still have access to the side knockouts.........


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> or if you need to come in from the side, you can cut 3/4" PVC pipe as a spacer and still have access to the side knockouts.........


You mean a piece over each knockout?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm using a flush mount sub-panel in my garage.....yes, you will loose the use of the side knockouts.....but, not an issue. If your using more knockouts than you have in the top and bottom....your sub panel is too small.

Remember....if your sub panel does not have a main breaker, you can't have more than 6 breakers in use.

I have a lot of wire in my garage and I did not use all of the knockouts top and bottom.

Side note....I think it would be more difficult to run wire in from the side....wouldn't be very clean.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I do have a main breaker in the panel, but good point. THere should be plenty of spaces in the top.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

ddawg16 said:


> Remember....if your sub panel does not have a main breaker, you can't have more than 6 breakers in use.
> .


This only matters in a detached building. If the sub is in the same building as the service equipment you do not need a main.


----------



## fuzzball03 (Dec 13, 2011)

secutanudu said:


> I do have a main breaker in the panel, but good point. THere should be plenty of spaces in the top.



I think you'll be good.
I've got a 30-space homline 200A square d panel. 2,100 sq. ft. house, about 18 circuits. 
All of my cables come in through the top, and the power enters through the bottom to the main breaker. Plenty of room, and I still have 4 or 5 more 3/8" knockouts in the top... Even with the THICK wires for my emergency electric heat, electric range, electric oven, electric dryer, etc


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Jim Port said:


> This only matters in a detached building. If the sub is in the same building as the service equipment you do not need a main.


Being he was in NY, I just assumed it was detached.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

ddawg16 said:


> Being he was in NY, I just assumed it was detached.


Have to ask....why? :laughing:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

secutanudu said:


> Have to ask....why? :laughing:


So many of the houses I have seen there didn't have garages...and those that did....detached.


----------

